# zone alarm and network



## Scarfaze (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi, little problem here...
I can't share my internet connection between networked pc...
I added ip adress in the trusted zone of ZA, I can see shared folder and also transfer files, but no way of sharing internet connection. The security level of trusted zone is set on medium... must I check some flags in the customization?
thank you for the help

Ps: is it useful having ZA installed only on the pc with the internet connection or must I to install ZA on every pc of the network?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope someone can answer this. I went rounds with ZA trying to get it to play nice with ICS and finally gave up. 

Bump for enlightenment.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hi scarfaze,

first provide your network setup. how many computers do you have and are they connected to a router? hub? switch? etc.etc.

installing ZA on one pc doesnt protect your other pcs from intruder. but if you have the pcs connected a firewall router then thats good already.

answer my questions and ill help you out alot more. and another thing, click on the firewall section on ZA, then click on advanced. do you have anything checked?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah. If you don't have a router, then get one. It will take care of the firewalling and connection sharing for you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The free version of ZoneAlarm will NOT work with ICS, it's a known limitation.


----------



## DJ_Dance (Jul 23, 2005)

> The free version of ZoneAlarm will NOT work with ICS, it's a known limitation.

johnwill is right about this limitation. I got ICS to work; it took forever and there was problems with it every few days.

Someone posted the same question not too long ago. I haven't tried it myself, but he used Proxy by analog; http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/proxy.htm to get his other computers sharing a single internet connection.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

johnwill said:


> The free version of ZoneAlarm will NOT work with ICS, it's a known limitation.


Thanks johnwill. I remember reading that when I was trying to solve my issue, and kept finding threads here and there with "workarounds" but all I tried failed.....

I never did try the proxy method...thanks DJ_Dance....I might just give that a try for grins when I find some time.


----------

